# Quality Sound - Brazilian SQ Competition



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello guys!

Since here in Brazil IASCA doesn't do any more shows, we decided to create our own SQ organization.

We had 4 shows this year. The last one was this weekend and here are some photos.










































































More photos at http://www.qualitysoundbrasil.com.br !

I hope you guys like it!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Some more photos:










































































More photos at http://www.qualitysoundbrasil.com.br !


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos at http://www.qualitysoundbrasil.com.br !


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome! Nice to know that Brazil isnt all about burping stetsoms and walls of 6x9s


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

awesome installs!!
and pix!!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I am glad you guys liked!

More photos here: Campeonato Quality Sound - 2009 - Index


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ianaconi said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am glad you guys liked!
> 
> More photos here: Campeonato Quality Sound - 2009 - Index


Very nice sir, very nice. There is some great install with some great products in those install. Keep up the great work sir.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot Mark.

Looking forward to meet you at SBN in March!


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow very nice diogo, seeing some familiar gear


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice event, keep up the great work...


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice installs and a lot of exclusive components, Brazilians are all about High End gear


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

>


Who is the guy in the rearview mirror ?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice quality equipment and installs


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice article by CA&E!

Quality Sound Brasil : Grassroots Sound Competitions Continue to Flourish - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

SWEET!! All the cars looked great and there is some KILLER gear in those rides!!! Congrats on the write up as well!!


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Who is the guy in the rearview mirror ?


That's Marcelo Motitsuki (Moti), owner and Admin. of AutoForum.com.br, the Brazilian (most similar to DIYMA) web forum.


----------

